# Rivalry week.



## Catherder

Since it is just a matter of time before we start a rivalry week thread, I figured I might as well begin. Here's what will happen. :?: 

My head says; -Ov- 

The Utes come into the game with a 2nd string QB, a turnstile O-line, an offensive coordinator that looks out of his element at times, and a shaken ego. The cougs come into the game with 2 crisp performances under their belts, and a strong D. With Roscoe whipping up his guys full of (self) righteous indignation that cougars/ cougarfans have developed to a high art form (over getting dropped on the schedule), not to mention the sting of last years debacle, the cougs will prevail in a hard fought, but not overly close game. +/- 10 points.


My heart says;

The Utes now don't have the distraction of wondering when (not if) glass Jordan was going to shatter, and now can go on with their season. Their D is still playing well overall and will be fired up to go, knowing that the game could be on them. Hays and Wilson have use of the whole playbook, unlike last year, and will surprise in their effectiveness. The cougs, full of the aforementioned self righteous indignation, will commit a succession of personal fouls and playing against a stout D for the first time since last year against TCU, Riley Nelson will turn into "bad" Riley. Utes win by a touchdown.

I'll go with my heart.  Go Utes.


----------



## jahan

I think the worst thing that could have happened to the Cougars was Wynn getting hurt and Utah getting beat the week before. The Utes are going to rally, they will have a full week of practice with Hays and Wilson taking all the snaps and they will hopefully figure out their O-line situation. BYU has looked good this year, but haven't played anyone very good this year. I think the Utes win 24-17, I don't see a blowout happening again. This years Cougar team is a lot more mentally tough than last years team. I think it will be a good game.


----------



## GaryFish

While I'm not a fan of Wynn, he has beat BYU 2 out of 3 tries. And it took BYU's senior QB in overtime, passing to an NFL tight end to win. Wynn fared better against BYU than Brian Johnson. Think about that for a second. 

I really have no idea how to call this game. I know what I WANT to happen. And I can come up with a pretty solid list why each team will win this year. And any reasonable fan of either team would probably nod their head and say "that makes sense." 

But here begs the real question - if BYU and Utah play and no one can watch it because of stupid MTN 2.0 TV coverage, does it really happen?


----------



## jahan

Isn't the game on ESPN2?


----------



## GaryFish

Just read that Wynn is done. As in done playing football. 
http://www.deseretnews.com/article/7656 ... s-for.html

That sucks for the kid. I hate seeing guys get knocked out of playing like that. I wish him the best of luck in whatever he chooses to do.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> Just read that Wynn is done. As in done playing football.
> http://www.deseretnews.com/article/7656 ... s-for.html
> 
> That sucks for the kid. I hate seeing guys get knocked out of playing like that. I wish him the best of luck in whatever he chooses to do.


He had a great carrer at Utah, I give the kid props. He was gun shy the last two years, but it sounds like his shoulders never were able to take the rigors of D1 football. I wish him the best.


----------



## GaryFish

I guess you are right Jahan. ESPN2. My bad.


----------



## Catherder

GaryFish said:


> Just read that Wynn is done. As in done playing football.
> http://www.deseretnews.com/article/7656 ... s-for.html
> 
> That sucks for the kid. I hate seeing guys get knocked out of playing like that. I wish him the best of luck in whatever he chooses to do.


Yes, its too bad that his shoulders betrayed him. He'll be Ok. He's a sharp kid and will have a good life ahead of him. He has his degree in his pocket already and doubtless has plenty of options for his future.


----------



## GaryFish

One rumor circulating right now is that John White III may be out for the next 2-3 weeks for a foot injury. (Checkets on 1280 put it out there). Anyone know anything about that? If White is out, that doesn't bode well for the utes. He is a freaking stud.


----------



## Chaser

While I feel bad for Wynn, I think its best for the Utes. It gives Travis Wilson more opportunity. He is the future, and IMO, the Utes would be wise to develop him as quickly and wisely as possible. 

My prediction? A close one: Utes- 23 BYU 21.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

70-31 for BYU. 

Oh wait, Ty Detmer's not playing. Swap those scores.


----------



## GaryFish

Sure, I have to reach back a few years for any kind of good Cougar moment, but its still a good un'!
[attachment=0:e60xp75u]Tackling - doing it wrong.jpg[/attachment:e60xp75u]


----------



## fatbass

BYU 31
Utah 23


----------



## Billy Mumphrey

I just hope the U's secondary is practicing catching balls this week. With Riley going up against a talented D there will probably be a lot of "marshmallows" floating around out there.


----------



## GaryFish

Boy, rivalry week is sure quiet around here. Must be the September thing. Or neither teams' fans are very confident about it.
[attachment=0:2blzd2ya]Choking.jpg[/attachment:2blzd2ya]


----------



## Catherder

GaryFish said:


> Boy, rivalry week is sure quiet around here. Must be the September thing. Or neither teams' fans are very confident about it.
> [attachment=0:1mi9tjg6]Choking.jpg[/attachment:1mi9tjg6]


Gee, Garyfish, do you have pictures from the *OTHER* 7 games in the last 10? 

You are right though. It is quiet, and I think you are correct as to why. Whats funny is that I've read more Ute bashing from the national/PAC-12 media after last Friday's debacle and subsequent Pac-12 success than I have read from cougarfans this week. o-||


----------



## GaryFish

I'm not aware of any 7 other games Catherder ;-)

Thing with the Utah State game that kind of gets me - Utah State is an up and coming team and deserves a TON of credit for the victory. It wasn't just Utah playing poorly - Utah State WON that game. I think the Aggies are looking at a 10+ win season. They are a VERY good team. They have an excellent chance at beating Wisconsin this week, and should be favored in every game the rest of the year (except maybe BYU - depending on how the Cougs fare this week). I would not be one bit surprised if USU posts the best record of the three schools in the state.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> I'm not aware of any 7 other games Catherder ;-)
> 
> Thing with the Utah State game that kind of gets me - Utah State is an up and coming team and deserves a TON of credit for the victory. It wasn't just Utah playing poorly - Utah State WON that game. I think the Aggies are looking at a 10+ win season. They are a VERY good team. They have an excellent chance at beating Wisconsin this week, and should be favored in every game the rest of the year (except maybe BYU - depending on how the Cougs fare this week). I would not be one bit surprised if USU posts the best record of the three schools in the state.


I agree with what you are saying, but as big of an Aggie fan as I am, I realize that they play a bunch of patsy's in the WAC. I really think they can beat Wisconsin, lets just see which Aggie team shows up, the new and improved team or the old team that almost wins.


----------



## GaryFish

The timing to beat Wisconsin is PERFECT. The Badgers are in major disarray right now. Line coach fired. Almost lost in week 1. Got slammed by Oregon State last week (Same OSU team that got beat down by both BYU and Utah last year). Badgers are hurting. And after USU's several "almost wins" last year, they showed against the utahutes that they can hold on in a tight game and win. True, the WAC schedule is a total joke. But they will play the hand that is dealt to them and will come out as the last champions of the WAC.


----------



## jahan

Not even ESPN recognizes BYU's 1984 National Championship! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

It looks like the BYU championship of 1984 didn't really happen.  

The Utes will win by a touchdown this Saturday. Utah State will then beat BYU. BYU will be labeled as the third best football in Utah. This won't bother BYU though because football is #5 on their list of important things.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Some people said at the time Washington was the better team. Then BYU beat Washington 31-3 in the season opener for the 1985 college football season. That silenced the critics.


----------



## Huge29

coyoteslayer said:


> It looks like the BYU championship of 1984 didn't really happen.
> 
> The Utes will win by a touchdown this Saturday. Utah State will then beat BYU. BYU will be labeled as the third best football in Utah. This won't bother BYU though because football is #5 on their list of important things.


Are they doing construction on your bridge or something? Where are the pics promised a month ago?


----------



## Dunkem

Who is this BYU :?: *(u)*


----------



## coyoteslayer




----------



## Huge29

U never heard of a bidet? Wall mounted style.


----------



## coyoteslayer

BOOYAH!!!!! haha the Utes beat BYU for the third straight year in a row and 8 times out of 11 years. OOO°)OO 


-()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- 


Poor BYU :OX/: :OX/: :OX/: :OX/: :OX/: :OX/:


----------



## Al Hansen

Ugly game on all counts. Both teams played poorly and the refs..................... But the Utes won. :O•-: o-||


----------



## Chaser

One point off in my prediction of the final score. Not bad. The Utes offense was rough, but they got the job done on defense. I was happy that they capitalized on BYU's mistakes, cuz the offense sure wasn't producing much. Hopefully we can have John White back for USC, and it will be good to have Blechen back in the lineup as well.


----------



## Huge29

coyoteslayer said:


> BOOYAH!!!!! haha the Utes beat BYU for the third straight year in a row and 8 times out of 11 years. OOO°)OO
> 
> -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>-
> 
> Poor BYU :OX/: :OX/: :OX/: :OX/: :OX/: :OX/:


When do the finish fixing your bridge? I thought you were gone for good after your fairytale archery hunt or did the dog eat the camera? j/k, but seriously where are the pics?


----------



## coyoteslayer

Huge29 said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOYAH!!!!! haha the Utes beat BYU for the third straight year in a row and 8 times out of 11 years. OOO°)OO
> 
> -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>-
> 
> Poor BYU :OX/: :OX/: :OX/: :OX/: :OX/: :OX/:
> 
> 
> 
> When do the finish fixing your bridge? I thought you were gone for good after your fairytale archery hunt or did the dog eat the camera? j/k, but seriously where are the pics?
Click to expand...

Huge, not even one comment about the game? :lol: :lol: If you read my thread.....I gave the reason why I haven't posted pictures yet of my archery buck. I had to buy one of those cheap wind up cameras and I haven't finished the roll yet, but when I do then I will have my pictures developed.

You could have said good job Utes for beating my cougars or something. Both teams played sloppy, but it's a rivalry game.


----------



## Huge29

I already had on facebook....I find it awfully frustrating to hear so many complaints about how the officials threw the game...seriously? They actually shorted them 2 seconds by winding the clock after the long pass....so frustrating. Props to the ewts, what more can I say? We actually lost our high school game from a similar deal, then the guy comes in and makes a 52-yard field goal in high school, yet this div I kicker could not make a little 34 yarder.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Huge29 said:


> I already had on facebook....I find it awfully frustrating to hear so many complaints about how the officials threw the game...seriously? They actually shorted them 2 seconds by winding the clock after the long pass....so frustrating. Props to the ewts, what more can I say? We actually lost our high school game from a similar deal, then the guy comes in and makes a 52-yard field goal in high school, yet this div I kicker could not make a little 34 yarder.


I don't believe BYU was shorted two seconds because they had 8 seconds left and they gave them back their 8 seconds. I don't believe BYU would have scored a touchdown with 2 more seconds on the clock. Their kicker had a blocked field goal and a missed field goal so if BYU was indeed shorted two seconds it still wouldn't have changed the outcome of the game.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Riley Nelson has a rubber arm. Jeeze, that guy is atrocious! How many times did he put the ball on the ground last night? It could have easily been another 50 point game for the Utes if they had any semblance of an offense. The Utah offense is a stinker. Yuck!

We all witnessed what morons the Utah fans are last night. They _tried_ to give the game to BYU. Storming the field not once, but three times? Come on, Utes! Use your fingers to count if you have to. You don't get to run onto the field until all the fingers are down. Jeeze! These are our future physicians??? God help us all!!!

Utah was clearly the better team. Their defense is once again their calling card. Sadly for Ute fans, I think the defense is the only thing that's going to be keeping your team in the game this year.


----------



## coyoteslayer

BirdDogger said:


> Riley Nelson has a rubber arm. Jeeze, that guy is atrocious! How many times did he put the ball on the ground last night? It could have easily been another 50 point game for the Utes if they had any semblance of an offense. The Utah offense is a stinker. Yuck! Nelson sucks and he will lose many more games for BYU if he plays like he did last night. birddogger, I don't believe the Utah offense is a stinker because John Hays made some very good passes while taking some hard hits. He threw two touchdown passes. It's true the running game wasn't as great, but BYU played some good defense which can make an offense look crappy even when they're not.
> 
> We all witnessed what morons the Utah fans are last night. They _tried_ to give the game to BYU. Storming the field not once, but three times? Come on, Utes! Use your fingers to count if you have to. You don't get to run onto the field until all the fingers are down. Jeeze! These are our future physicians??? God help us all!!!
> 
> BYU fans have never rushed the field :roll: A lot fans get caught up in the moment and it was only 1 second which a lot of fans apparently thought had expired. Most Ute fans wanted to get the game over to celebrate since they all had early church meetings in the morning hours.
> 
> Utah was clearly the better team. Their defense is once again their calling card. Sadly for Ute fans, I think the defense is the only thing that's going to be keeping your team in the game this year.
> 
> The same thing can be said for BYU because BYU has a crappy offense also. I believe John White playing in the game would have made a big difference in the running game because he is smarter at running the football and he's stronger runner.


----------



## Huge29

coyoteslayer said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already had on facebook....I find it awfully frustrating to hear so many complaints about how the officials threw the game...seriously? They actually shorted them 2 seconds by winding the clock after the long pass....so frustrating. Props to the ewts, what more can I say? We actually lost our high school game from a similar deal, then the guy comes in and makes a 52-yard field goal in high school, yet this div I kicker could not make a little 34 yarder.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe BYU was shorted two seconds because they had 8 seconds left and they gave them back their 8 seconds. I don't believe BYU would have scored a touchdown with 2 more seconds on the clock. Their kicker had a blocked field goal and a missed field goal so if BYU was indeed shorted two seconds it still wouldn't have changed the outcome of the game.
Click to expand...

Listen closely this time. They spiked the ball = same as incomplete pass. Ref rolls the clock after time keeper tried to rob them of 4 seconds. Clock is at 6 when ball is snapped then they have to kick all of the idiots off of the field as there is still one second, but clock showed zero, there should have been three seconds to where the rush never happened. All of the ewts are crying the refs were trying to throw the game...
*Here is where I am really confused--if this rivalry is little time for the ewts and they don't really care and Whitless is all fired up about it how they are past this, why then did the idiot fans rush the field not once, not twice, but three times? Can someone please reconcile this one for me? What justifies rushing the field? *


----------



## coyoteslayer

BTW I can't believe Riley's postgame remarks. He said, "I hate the Ute Defense because they knocked me to the ground so many times." He also said, "I hate the Utes, their fans and the entire school because last year Ute fans poured rootbeer on my family."

Even Prophet Thomas S Monson is a Ute fan.


----------



## Catherder

It's the next day and I'm still drained. Happy, relieved, and drained. My take FWIW.


1. The game felt like a rivalry game rerun a couple of times. We had Hall-Collie II (the "magic happens" catch?) and ended it with Kaneshiro II. (doink II) 

2. Cougarfan certainly can't complain about the officiating.

3. Both defenses are pretty dang good. Both defenses left it all out there last night.

4. There was just enough "Bad Riley" for the Utes to squeak it out. But the guy has a ton of heart and he almost willed his team back. A lesser personality (like Heaps?) might have just mailed it in for the 4th quarter. 

5. Both O-lines still have issues, but the U line improved enough over last week to offer hope for the future. 

6. Hays was a pleasant surprise. When it was announced that White wouldn't play, I thought we were toast, but Hays didn't turn the ball over and actually made plays in the passing game, unlike much of last year.

7. Cut the fans some slack about rushing the field. This happens all over the country, and it would be hard to find a stadium with more emotion in it than RES last night. I haven't see the call made like that in similar circumstances previously, but I guess it happened in an Oregon-Arizona game a few years ago.

8. I think the cougs will be fine. They may lay an egg Thursday in Boise (or come out inspired, I'm not sure), but I see them at least splitting the ND/GT road games and winning the rest. You guys should have a 10 win season.

Whew. Now back to my sick wife and kids. _/O (Don't even get to wear the Ute tie to church today.  ) 

One last question on the first field goal attempt. When a field goal is attempted and blocked or missed, the kicking team, once the ball is kicked can "down" the ball or pick it up. However, they are not allowed to advance the ball. They can "recover" the ball if a defending team first touches the ball first to receive it but also cannot advance it. On the blocked FG, once Falslev picked up the ball, shouldn't the play have been blown dead? The reason I ask is that would have predated the fans rushing the field and the game would have ended prior to the last 15 yard flag being thrown. Or am I wrong? If someone knows for sure, I'd be curious about that.


----------



## coyoteslayer

How many false starts did BYU have anyways?

I also wonder if Doman is now going to get rid of his Doman option play or whatever you want to call it? That play never worked last night and was tried so many times. He needs to take that one out of his playbook.


----------



## Huge29

Catherder-either team can advance a kick from behind the line, only the receiving team/defense can advance a blocked ball picked up past the line of scrimmage.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Catherder, the ball can be advanced by the kicking team if it is recovered behind the line of scrimmage, which was the case last night. BYU could have made a mad dash through the Utah co-eds to the end zone. They could have been knocking dozens of young girls on their heads in the process.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Not if the young girls ran onto the field in smoke hot bikinis which would cause byu players to freeze in their tracks with dirty thoughts.


----------



## GaryFish

My thoughts:

Both teams played undisciplined ball. BYU false starts and Utah's constant targeting and face mask calls. 

BYU gave the game away with horrible play at the Center position.

BYU needs a place kicker.

There were only two well thrown balls between both teams - resulting in two Utah touch downs. 

Doman needs to let Nelson know that the option will only work if you pitch it to the option man on occasion.

Complain all you want about the officiating - but they called the game correctly. Not a single penalty against either team came undeserved. Any fans that whine about it are ignorant to the game of football.

Utah Utes took advantage of what was given them and earned the win. Props to the Utes. 

I am first and foremost a fan of good football. And I didn't see any of it last night from either team. With that kind of play, the Cougs will lose 3-4 more games (BSU, USU, Notre Dame, Georgia Tech) and go to the Poinsettia Bowl. The utes will lose 6-7 more games (beating CU and WSU) and not get a bowl. So it goes.


----------



## Huge29

On the positive side, Gary they now have a whopping 3 days to prepare for BSU, I fear a very ugly game...midnight game on Saturday followed by a Thursday game and this is what the school wants??


----------



## GaryFish

exposure Huge. Its all about exposure. 

Kind of like the kid that pees his pants on the first day of school. Sure, people notice it, but is that what you really want?


----------



## pheaz

Dang and to think Ute fans almost cost them the game. :lol: :lol: Would have been priceless. The loss can be blamed on an act of g*d. :mrgreen:


----------



## Catherder

Huge29 said:


> Catherder-either team can advance a kick from behind the line, only the receiving team/defense can advance a blocked ball picked up past the line of scrimmage.





BirdDogger said:


> Catherder, the ball can be advanced by the kicking team if it is recovered behind the line of scrimmage, which was the case last night. BYU could have made a mad dash through the Utah co-eds to the end zone. They could have been knocking dozens of young girls on their heads in the process.


Thanks guys, I wasn't sure on that. Falslev going through coeds would have been about the *only* thing I could think of that would have been stranger than what actually transpired.

Two more comments.

1. About the officiating. All I'll say is that it didn't affect the outcome of the game. The final sequence was called correctly by the letter of the law, although the "rush the field" call is a very rare call in college ball that is infrequently used. The cougs got every chance entitled them in the rule book but still misfired. No blaming the refs for that. Utefans can complain if they wish, but it is an academic argument. We won. As for a couple of the prior calls and non calls, well..........., like I said, it didn't affect the final outcome so it is of little use to harp on it too much.

2. As for the lamenting about the inept offenses and moaning that the cougs are headed for 6-6 and the Utes are going to tank, sure it could happen, but how much of what we saw out there was a result of great defensive play. It is easy to look like a well oiled machine when you are playing Weber St. or No. Colorado, but the hitting and intensity last night from both "d"s was at a high level and neither team is going to be facing that every week. Like I said before, all bets are off for the cougs on Thursday, probably not good, I agree, but from there I think you guys will do well. Lay off the pessimism.  The Utes have significant injury issues to address, and are in more danger IMO, of a bummer season, but we just beat a pretty good team with a lot of our "2"'s so we have a shot as well of at least getting into a bowl. We'll see.


----------



## Huge29

Well said Catherder, at the end of the day officiating did not play a significant role and it was all left up to the players to choke or perform. The ball bounced in a lucky manner many times for the Y and any one of 5 plays could have gone slightly different making the final score very different for either team. I just saw a double doink for Detroit, that could have added a little more drama. What a memorable game, not to be forgotten soon.


----------



## Huge29

I finally saw the post game...that coach, not only whitless, but what a classless POS! I like the little media area there at that crap hole of a stadium that they have for the visiting team's media, looks and sounds awfully similar to my crawl space; I did not realize that I was sitting on such a gem of real estate in my basement. 
How does the media not ask Riley WTH happened on the snap miscue going back 30 yards, maybe they just didn't cover that part of the interview. 
I was just looking at the rivalry history for the last ten years after hearing so many idiot FB friends spewing their crap, 7 of the last 10 games have been within 7 points, pretty impressive parity! Can anyone answer yet why all of those ewt fans who support whitless in wussing out of the rivalry why they stormed the field each time? What justifies storming the field? I am just so confused on this one. I know they play 9 really tough games, so they have to play all nobodies, but last I looked that 9 figure that all of the ewts use is total crap, maybe three that may go possibly as high as 5 in a rare year. Just for this year, the Y has a longer list of good opponents than the U. BSU, GT, ND compared to a wildly overrated SC, maybe Cal? and UCLA. How did they work such a schedule of playing non division opponents of Cal, Washington and WSU two years in a row with no Stanford or Oregon not in either? Is that just the goofy rotation? 
How about those Aggies? They really appear to be close to breaking through to excellence, why didn't the Wisconsin fans storm the field? They must have cropped it out just showing the 70k fans in the stands, you know how that mainstream media filters it all!
I feel better now...


----------



## coyoteslayer

Huge, maybe just maybe BYU will have a chance to rush the blue field against Boise ST. I remember when BYU rushed the field when BYU beat Utah St. BYU beat them 20 times or so before, but they still rushed the field.

It also looks like BYU has a great schedule in November. The last 3 weeks of football will be truly exciting. Idaho, San Jose and NM -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- BYU will have to try to give away tickets to try to get people to come and watch.



> How about those Aggies? They really appear to be close to breaking through to excellence, why didn't the Wisconsin fans storm the field? They must have cropped it out just showing the 70k fans in the stands, you know how that mainstream media filters it all!


Utah State doesn't have the history with Wisconsin like the Utes have with BYU. Utes fans will always be excited when the UTES beat BYU because of the hate between both teams. A lot of people get all caught up in the excitement.


----------



## jahan

I have quite a few thoughts about this game.

1. Get rid of your blue googles and see this was a very poorly officiated game. It didn't affect the outcome, but could have. Everything from awful ball placement consistently throughout the game, too several calls of illegal defensive substitution that were taken back, watched the call for the illegal hit on the interception return and it was 100% clean and the list goes on. Now I will admit I didn't have a problem with the end of the game besides the fact that you can't call a live ball foul on students or mascots, just a dead ball foul, but it doesn't matter anyways.

2. Sloppy play on both sides, but there were moments from both teams where they looked good.

3. I am tired of BYU fans blaming Riley Nelson. That kid has a ton of heart and I for one give him huge props. Most of the bad plays were not his fault. He still kept going when it started to look like the Utes were going to start running away with the game. I know BYU fans blamed Heaps last year, are you really going to blame Riley this year?

4. I really hate the fact that this game is going away. It means more to both teams that either team is saying. Why else would the fans rush the field three times. As Huge pointed out, the majority of the time these games come down to a last minute play.

5. Which brings up my next point. I was in the MUSS section at that game and I was so embarrassed and pissed off at all those DB's rushing the field. A few things, if the game doesn't mean much to you because you are in the big bad PAC-12 now and you think you are better than BYU, why rush the field.....three times nonetheless. Also by those guys being idiots, they could have cost the Utes the game. I don't have a problem with a team losing because they were outplayed, ect., but I do have an issue with a team losing because of the dumb ass fans. This happened a couple of times while I attended USU at basketball games. We had a few close games where fans threw stuff on the flow which resulted in a technical foul and nearly cost us the game. It is just stupid. I don't necessarily have an issue with fans rushing the field, but it should be reserved for big wins in my opinion, not a BYU win that you have won the majority of over the last decade.

6. I was very impressed with BYU's defense, they are legit this year. I will be sincerely rooting for BYU the rest of the season minus the USU game. I think it is best if all of our schools in this state are doing well.

7. Who was the tool that ran out in the middle of the field waving the Y flag when the bad was playing? I would have loved to see someone take his head off, it would have been even better if it would have been a band member or Swoop.

8. Utah, if you are only going to use Travis Wilson for one play, don't use him at all. It is like a free play for the defense. Imagine how much it would screw up other teams if you mixed it up a little, crazy concept.

I saw a video of some stupid Ute fan in suspenders talking crap to Bronco. Bronco took two steps towards him and that dude took about 6 steps back, I thought it was hilarious. That is the most emotion I have saw out of Bronco. Here is the clip: 




Also a BYU fan came up right in the middle of the MUSS and the MUSS razzed him bad, but I was surprised when he turned around and dropped so many F-bombs, I was even starting to blush. :mrgreen:

Overall, I was happy to see a Utah win (they had to beat BYU and the refs :lol:, I see why BYU fans like to blame the refs, it is fun), but I am a little worried about PAC-12 play.


----------



## fatbass

That was one hell of a midget fight.  :lol:


----------



## jahan

fatbass said:


> That was one hell of a midget fight.  :lol:


Bama is sure looking good this year, they beat the tar out of Arkansas. :shock:


----------



## jahan

I showed a classless Ute, now it is time to show a classless Coug.

Warning, this video has one very in your face F-bomb.


----------



## jahan

[attachment=0:3odjtntu]Refs.jpg[/attachment:3odjtntu]


----------



## uintahiker

Two observations.

1. Go find a youtube clip of the doinked field goal attempt. Watch the holder. It's pretty funny seeing the BYU player celebrate the fieldgoal miss.

2. I think the NCAA needs to educate its referees on the end of game busted play situation. Utah/USC last year and Utah/BYU missed field goal #1 this year essentially had the same situation: A blocked FG attempt, the clock running out prior to the play ending, people not in the game coming on to the field, and flags flying. The penalty in each situation was completely different. A dead ball and live ball penalty are pretty different in this situation. One means game over.


----------



## HighNDry

The game is pretty much meaningless. It was better when they were in the same conference and playing for something. I do find it funny that Utah has been claiming that being in the PAC12 gives them bigger goals and fish to fry than BYU, yet they couldn't contain themselves from rushing the field after beating a team they claim is less superior than them. Somehow, someday, I hope the Utes fans will be able to get beyond the inferiority complex they have (and show) when it comes to BYU. Maybe next year, the team and fans can walk out of Lavell Edwards stadium with their heads held up displaying a different attitude--maybe strut. Of course, coming off a loss to Utah State and then squeeking out a victory over the Cougs has to wipe a little sweat off the brow. Good luck in the PAC12. :lol:

This is how you walk off the field or court after a real massacre.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Uh oh Bronco will be talking to this BYU player for dropping the F-bomb.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game is pretty much meaningless.A lot of Ute fans not view this game was meaningless or worthless. It was better when they were in the same conference and playing for something. I do find it funny that Utah has been claiming that being in the PAC12 gives them bigger goals and fish to fry than BYU, yet they couldn't contain themselves from rushing the field after beating a team they claim is less superior than them.I know that a lot of fans don't think BYU isn't worth their time anymore because a lot of fans are really excited about the holy war. Somehow, someday, I hope the Utes fans will be able to get beyond the inferiority complex they have (and show) when it comes to BYU. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You're an idiot if you think that. Maybe next year, the team and fans can walk out of Lavell Edwards stadium with their heads held up displaying a different attitude--maybe strut.Maybe next year BYU will have the chance to rush the field if they beat the Utes Of course, coming off a loss to Utah State and then squeeking out a victory over the Cougs has to wipe a little sweat off the brow.I'm guessing you haven't watched to many games because most of the games have came down to the final play or the Utes beat then by two touchdowns are more. Good luck in the PAC12. :lol:I can't want until USC comes to SLC. This would have never happened if the UTES were still in the MWC.
Click to expand...


----------



## Huge29

I feel better about life now, thanks Jahan! 1320 tried to get db ewt in suspenders on the air, but he wouldn't do it, what a true manly man, must be to still wear suspenders!


coyoteslayer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXBxExnRqbo
> 
> Uh oh Bronco will be talking to this BYU player for dropping the F-bomb.


You are a little late to the party, jahan posted that one already.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Huge29 said:


> I feel better about life now, thanks Jahan! 1320 tried to get db ewt in suspenders on the air, but he wouldn't do it, what a true manly man, must be to still wear suspenders!
> 
> 
> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXBxExnRqbo
> 
> Uh oh Bronco will be talking to this BYU player for dropping the F-bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a little late to the party, jahan posted that one already.
Click to expand...

Sorry huge29 I don't read to many of his posts


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I feel better about life now, thanks Jahan! 1320 tried to get db ewt in suspenders on the air, but he wouldn't do it, what a true manly man, must be to still wear suspenders!


Huge59, He didn't have a Huge 59 inch belly like yours so he needs suspenders to hold up his big pants. I wonder if things would have been different between Bronco and the stupid Ute fan if Bronco wasn't stand next to two security guards. I would pay good money to watch even though the Ute fan would have got his aZZ kicked


----------



## Huge29

You are the perfect example of people making Max Hall look brilliant; you are a true class act! When you clearly can't match up with intellect resort to childish comments, at least you are consistent.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Huge29 said:


> You are the perfect example of people making Max Hall look brilliant; you are a true class act! When you clearly can't match up with intellect resort to childish comments, at least you are consistent.


Oh come on Huge don't take everything in life soooooo serious. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29

If I took everything so serious one of us would have been banned from here already. I just let the little yappy chihuahuas and have their fun and walk away shaking my head. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29

jahan said:


> 3. I am tired of BYU fans blaming Riley Nelson. That kid has a ton of heart and I for one give him huge props. Most of the bad plays were not his fault. He still kept going when it started to look like the Utes were going to start running away with the game. I know BYU fans blamed Heaps last year, are you really going to blame Riley this year?
> He was clearly in pain from the back and some sources say the pain was so bad that he did not take a single live snap all week in practice, the fact that someone was in face each pass certainly does not increase the chance of completing a pass
> 
> 7. Who was the tool that ran out in the middle of the field waving the Y flag when the bad was playing? I would have loved to see someone take his head off, it would have been even better if it would have been a band member or Swoop. I did not see that, that should be open game for a clobbering for someone doing that crap, just like the ewts should have been penalized two years ago for the classless players interfering with the Y's haka
> 
> 8. Utah, if you are only going to use Travis Wilson for one play, don't use him at all. It is like a free play for the defense. Imagine how much it would screw up other teams if you mixed it up a little, crazy concept. The Y has done exactly the same thing with Taysom, kind of odd


----------



## hnt4food

Its obvious why Utah won this game. If BYU had made the field goal that would have forced the game into overtime and gone well past midnight resulting in playing on a sunday.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> If I took everything so serious one of us would have been banned from here already. I just let the little yappy chihuahuas and have their fun and walk away shaking my head.


I have been banned several times because a lot of MODS take things soooo serious. Things have gotten better now and MoDS don't act like they did in the past.


----------

